

Hacker News search recently changed? - sdegutis

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;<p>At the bottom, the search bar now leads to a new site. Is this new or am I just misremembering things?
======
jason_wang
Yes it was.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118496)

